# brasero won't let me burn to DVD



## kr651129 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm trying to burn an ISO to a DVD via brasero.  I keep getting the same GUI error message.


```
Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD
```

If I run brasero from the terminal I don't get any useful output.

After doing some research I came across some info here.  Short version -- it says I need to make sure that scbus, cd, and pass support is enabled in my kernel.

After looking at my source it looks like it already is but I went ahead and did a step by step rebuild to make sure I didn't miss anything.

After I booted into the new kernel I'm still getting the same error message

Here's some info that might help.


```
# camcontrol devlist
<HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N PC05>    at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass0)
<ST9250315AS 0003DEM1>             at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass1)
```

Thanks!


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 24, 2012)

More info, cdrecord from the terminal works fine so it's not a DVD format issue.


----------



## ahavatar (Feb 28, 2012)

In my /etc/devfs.conf, I have


```
link	cd0	cdrom
link	cd0	dvd
link	cd0	dvdr
link	cd0	dvdrw
link	cd0	cd
link	cd0	cdr
link	cd0	cdrw

perm	cd0	0666
perm	xpt0	0666
perm	pass1	0666
```
It seems that you need to set pass0 instead of pass1 in your case for your DVDRAM. Don't forget to restart devfs after editing the file.

`# /etc/rc.d/devfs restart`


----------

